# 2010 Camaro RSSS Build by JML Audio of St. Louis



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for taking a look, all feedback is greatly appreciated. Any questions you may have feel free to email or call us directly. 

Phase 1


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

Phase 2


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## elparner (Oct 20, 2007)

Great work :thumbsup:


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

looks amazing! I rarely hand out that complement... It looks like someone has been hitting some mobile solutions classes...


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

WOW... love the trunk, looks like some of your best work, to date...


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work,would like some interior shots


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

whats with the lights on the dash blaring right at the driver? even if he wasnt driving, what sense does that make?

i love the uniqueness involved, u wont see another install like that trunk.


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

wow, some nice work, hate it when someone strips a car's interior down to nothing and there are no parts laying on the floor to get stepped on or can be seen in the background (j/k), again, nice work.


----------



## iasca judge (Jan 5, 2010)

I love this, the trunk and its unique shape is great!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

awesome work. i would love to work for a shop that does work of this caliber.

how long do you think that it took? and what kind of price are you talking about for the labor?

great stuff! glad that you are posting it on our forum!


----------



## tuto's88t2 (Feb 1, 2011)

awesomeness!


----------



## straightpiez (Feb 4, 2009)

JML is the real deal. The lights in the dash are the K40 hidden radar detector I believe, that's the reason the rear end is off as well. These dudes turned me on to Hertz and i couldn't be happier. Trying to get by there sometime Josh.


----------



## pahhhoul (Mar 14, 2008)

Fantastic work.
Love the part that you guys took the doors off to work on them.
The interior must be pretty quiet after all that sound deadening.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Maybe I'm blind but I don't see where the sub boxes went... Install looks good though! Top notch...


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Sub boxes are firing up into the cabin via the rear speaker openings. What I don't like is the lack of accessibility to the batteries. That would be a major issue for me. Other than that, it look great. I assume that they are running run-flat tires now?


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

Cruzer said:


> whats with the lights on the dash blaring right at the driver? even if he wasnt driving, what sense does that make?
> 
> i love the uniqueness involved, u wont see another install like that trunk.


They are radar and laser indecators that only go on when hit with radar or laser. They act as a warning to slow down!



req said:


> awesome work. i would love to work for a shop that does work of this caliber.
> 
> how long do you think that it took? and what kind of price are you talking about for the labor?
> 
> great stuff! glad that you are posting it on our forum!


We have over 200 hours in this perticular build.



SQ Stang said:


> Sub boxes are firing up into the cabin via the rear speaker openings. What I don't like is the lack of accessibility to the batteries. That would be a major issue for me. Other than that, it look great. I assume that they are running run-flat tires now?


The batteries are easily accessible with minimal adjustments. There is also a jump post and power supply plug wired under the hood of the vehicle for easy access.

This car does not come with a spare from GM. The battery is located in the spare tire well from Chevy.


----------



## EcotecRacer (Sep 16, 2008)

Awesome build


To one asking on tires, GM does not provide spares for any vehicle with different wheel offsets. And almost all new GM cars and some smaller crossover SUV, batteries are in the spare tire well


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

Update: This vehicle will be in our showroom for the next week or two. Feel free to stop by if you would like a closer look look along with an audio demo. See you soon.

-Josh


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow, this is a great example of going the distance. Very impressive work!


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

Very nice work, love the amp rack.


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

You guys always do amazing work! Awesome craftsmanship!


----------



## Exo5168 (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm assuming the front stage was kept in stock locations? Or did I just miss it and am blind?! Lol


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

This must be the one my coworker was telling me about. Stock head unit w/bit one and one of the better sounding systems he's heard.


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

ahhh, it's OK.....

Kidding, very nice job... !!!!!!

Be better if the car was YELLOW... been tossing around getting one of the new camaro's in yellow to match my 69rsz28, but been holding out, hoping they were gonna do a Z28,,

Again, VERY NICE


----------



## DenaliXTC (May 8, 2011)

very nice thanks for sharing.


----------



## steve671 (May 13, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

That's a great looking shop you've got there, and one helluva nice job on the Camaro. 

(I *wish* we had one of those door-jacks.)


----------



## lsuguy (Apr 26, 2009)

Awesome. Has my wheels turning for my Camaro


----------



## veritasz34 (Jul 25, 2011)

Very nice job. I have a 2010 IOM that I want to put a sleeper system in. Nothing as radical as yours. Your install photos will be a great help when I start on mine..BTW do you have any idea of the maximum mounting depth in the front doors?? I have a driver in mind but it's kinda deep and it would save me from pulling my panels and measureing.


----------



## defro13 (Aug 14, 2009)

the quality of the works looks good but consmetic design and intergration is just ok


----------



## FitterMike (Mar 27, 2011)

very nice


----------



## chester982 (Nov 27, 2010)

Awesome job!!!


----------



## MHLY01 (Dec 15, 2005)

Nice glass work.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Love you installs


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

one amazing install


----------



## RangOH (Jul 25, 2009)

Very nice work. Love that car. I would have liked to have seen the weight of it all taken into consideration a little more. Seems like a lot for a sports car. Still did a great job though!


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

This is some of the cleanest work ive seen in a while. Thanks for sharing


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

Thank you all for your comments. After a long awaited time the camaro will be back in our showroom after this week. We are looking forward to the change in color coming up. We will miss Jim's yellow vette however, this car is always fun to show as well. Give us a call or come by and visit us anytime you would like to see and hear this up close. See you soon.


----------



## Dimitris (Jan 5, 2012)

Love your install.Amazing creativity and work.I 'm currently building my own SQ system with Hertz Milles and Audison amps.Excellent choice of equipment.You must have came with an awesome result of sound quality.Thumbs all the way up


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

Back in the showroom for some auditions give us a call if your in the area or just make the trip in.


----------

